# Help



## josshua13 (Jun 20, 2012)

some help please
I just hit really hard my pinky while was shooting. Almost broke for real!!!! The question is how I have to hold the pouch. because this happend while I was trying to be more accurate, turning the pouch 180 degrees, i mean, with my thumb facing to ground but everything was bad. Some hint? I shoot gangsta style


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You are turning the pouch too much twisting you bands at the attachment. 90[sup]o[/sup] is the most you should twist the pouch. If you want your thumb to be facing the ground you will have to grip your pouch a different way so when you twist it will only be a quarter turn (90[sup]o[/sup]).

Try that and see how that helps.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I misspoke a bit. If you shoot gangster you will just hold your pouch in reverse where your thumb is towards the ground no pouch twist. If you were to shot with your forks up right you would hold it in a manner that a 90[sup]o[/sup] twist would put your thumb to the ground...

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

ouch!


----------



## josshua13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, You think that's why recently I broke a one of my best wooden slingshot? I hit the fork with my shoot. I dont know what i'm doing wrong. Some tip lightgeoduck?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Firstly mate, if ya hit ya pinky somethin ain't right! I'm assuming you bands are equal in length?, as lgd said a 90 deg turn inward will help,.. but also focus on releasing the pouch cleanly in a snap sorta release.. the cleaner the release of the shot the more even the ball leaves the frame


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are willing to make a video, people can see your trouble areas. Submit it here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16285-raw-duck-challenge-improving-your-game/

You could win a prize

LGD


----------

